# Photos of my 55g



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

A few random pictures of some of the residents.























































And my new ADFs, who are in with one of my bettas. Managed to get a male and female - might name them Romeo and Juliet but that seems rather lame so I'm not sure yet.  They are about the size of my thumbnail right now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

Ohh, The ADF'S are the cutest things!! I like the names you chose x] Are they babies or something? That is so small!! And the Bettas won't eat them?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah, they're still babies, although they don't get larger than about 1.5-2" max, tip of the nose to the butt.  Bettas get along with them very well, lots of betta keepers have ADFs with them. I have two at work in my betta tank. Its great because they are all air breathers. They're very silly, too. Loads of fun to watch.


----------



## ladypirate (Jul 3, 2006)

That tank looks really cool, it looks like a forest in there, what do the ADFs eat, I might get a few of those to put with some of my Bettas


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks! They are carnivores. I feed mine frozen bloodworms primarily, although they have been known to munch on algae wafers occasionally too. Just avoid the "tadpole bites" type of food. They are about the size of a grain of sand, far too small for the frogs to eat. Just make sure there are no holes anywhere that they can get out of. Since they are surface breathers, I don't recommend them in anything taller than a 10g.


----------



## ladypirate (Jul 3, 2006)

Great! thanks for the info, I know my son will really like a few of those in his Betta tank


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

What fish is that in the 4th pic? It looks like your fish are very well fed, but I've never seen gold barbs so big! lol

BTW, with your heater I recommend that you move the holder that keeps it in place up more towards the top as it could melt and in the instructions for that kind of heater says not to put it there because of that reason.

Another BTW, shouldn't this be in the aquarium pics section? I guess you didn't realise what section you were in.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

That would be an electric blue jack dempsey. About 2" long right now. He's got a bit of a deformed jaw, which makes his gills exposed. But he's doing quite well.

I haven't got any gold barbs. The orange ones with the light stripe are albino tiger barbs.  The smaller orange ones are rosy barbs.

The only aquarium photos section I saw was for the tank of the month thing and it was marked private. Didn't think this belonged there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

Oh sorry, they looked like gold barbs, my bad.

I meant this section, the fish and aquarium pictures http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fish-aquarium-pictures.html the same section where you posted the pics of your 55g when you first set it up.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Now see I thought I had seen one but when I looked again, I couldn't find it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

LOL, it happens to all of us at least once, your tired or sleepy or whatever the reason and you overlook the forum your looking for. LOL :lol:


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

I've never been much on ceramic decorations, but you've done a great job on the tank. I'd like to see one more photo from further back so I can see the whole tank at once.

Healthy looking barbs too! Nice and pudgy! What are you feeding them?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

yeah, All of your fish seem so happy! And that Electric Blue jack (or I beleive their called blue dempseys) is really gorgious! If I ever got an aquarium bigger than a 30, Id start hunting one down on aquabid! Nice tank!

EDIT: Oh, and the photos are excellent, too!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone. The barbs eat what everyone else eats. They're actually more like floating pigs.  They get a variety of foods: Tetra Min Pro flakes, carnivore pellets, shrimp pellets, frozen bloodworms, live blackworms, shell-on shrimp (human type), algae wafers, zucchini, cucumbers, and seaweed sheets.

The decor was in my 38g tank but transferred over with everyone else. I was going for a kitchy look. Turns out it was a good thing, as the castle has become the home for the red tail black shark. She lives up in one of the turrets and rarely comes out.  Here's a photo of the whole tank:









Gourami Swami, yup, its an electric blue Jack Dempsey (or EBJD for short). A bit less aggressive than normal JDs and a tad smaller. Actually I have two of them. The one pictured has a deformed jaw, which is why his gill openings are showing. His jaw is bent to one side. The other one has one eye (Mad-Eye Moody). He apparently got into a fight before he got to my LFS and lost it. They're both doing fine though and are growing nicely.


----------



## Ajreoandoeka (Aug 11, 2005)

Love your tank design!!!It's awesome. I wish I had the creativity/time/patience to do something like that with mine. As of right now, it's just got a whole bunch of fake plants, white gravel, and some blue and white sea glass in it (along with of course heater/filter/bubble making devices. Oh, and an octopus holding a no fishing design. I've jokingly told people that that's the only fish I'm going to keep in the tank, because it'll never die 

But anyways, you're tank looks awesome, you've done a wonderful job with it!


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh My! Your tank is wonderful! I think I actually gasped at the beauty of your EBJD! He is a beauty!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks! This is the only tank I have so far where I'm really happy with the look and don't want to change anything. All of the others, I'm constantly picking at, trying to figure out what to do with them. I'm really not very creative at all. Just got lucky with this one. 

The EBJDs glow under the right light, they're a lovely fluorescent blue. Unfortunately, the look is ruined when they look at you. That's when you notice the deformities. But I love them just the same, they're gorgeous to me.


----------

